# MUN - Mundo Minerals



## imajica (23 November 2006)

The Fat Prophets Mining report published after Wednesday's close gives Mundo Minerals (MUN) a buy recommendation and a very positive write-up indeed.

MUN is projected to be "a long term success story for Fat Prophets members".

It's very rare for a stock to get red hot buy recommendations from both The Bulletin's Speculator column and Fat Prophets (probably Australia's two most influential & widely read market sources) in the same week.


read their latest release: 54% percent upgrade to their gold resource


----------



## Brujo (19 April 2007)

Mundo is on the move!

I think a combination of encouraging developments in Brazil, encouraging results in Peru and, perhaps, the general market waking up to something outside of the current uranium craze.

With the strength of this board, this should be a solid medium long-term performer.


----------



## hangseng (23 June 2007)

Brujo said:


> Mundo is on the move!
> 
> I think a combination of encouraging developments in Brazil, encouraging results in Peru and, perhaps, the general market waking up to something outside of the current uranium craze.
> 
> With the strength of this board, this should be a solid medium long-term performer.




On the move bigger than you think. Just have a look at the chart and the current breakout from the tight bollingers. End of the trading channel and is about to break sharply upwards (again).

With so few shares on offer with exceptional management and fundamentals, I am expecting big things from MUN over the next 2 weeks. Especially next week, I believe this may have caught more than just the attention of Fat Prophets (of which Brujo has read  ) judging by the way it traded last week.


----------



## ta2693 (24 June 2007)

They are focusing on medium grade, medium tonnage gold resources in Brazil with 1/10 of exploration cost of Australia. It is expected that the company will be producing gold from the Engenho Gold Project within 18 months of the Company listing on ASX. It looks good for me.

HS , Do you know whether there is any positive rumor go around?


----------



## hangseng (24 June 2007)

ta2693 said:


> They are focusing on medium grade, medium tonnage gold resources in Brazil with 1/10 of exploration cost of Australia. It is expected that the company will be producing gold from the Engenho Gold Project within 18 months of the Company listing on ASX. It looks good for me.
> 
> HS , Do you know whether there is any positive rumor go around?




All you need to see is in the Fat Prophets reports and the past MUN announcements and directors interests. I don't deal in rumours only what I know to be facts, I have all the facts I need. A fact is FP like MUN very much, as I do, and it would not surprise me at all to see another report out shortly.

MUN do have a lot of positive news pending regarding both Brazil and the Peru projects. You could speculate the recent interest is related to news coming but I don't know that as fact, I would put it down to the FP interest,  extremely low number of shares on issue, projects progressing as planned/ strong cash position and the extremely bullish chart.


----------



## gilbertw (24 June 2007)

I like Mundo very much, however everything is speculative until they do actually make production and the market sits up and takes notice. Irrespective of what they do short term, current price is good, probably not a trading stock more a long term hold I think. The others I like are GBG, ROY and GDN, still all very speculative..... life's a gamble


----------



## ta2693 (25 June 2007)

It has very impressive performance today.
HS, I have to say you are very good at picking Gold company. I benefit a lot from your advice on AAR and this one.
Thank you.


----------



## hangseng (25 June 2007)

ta2693 said:


> It has very impressive performance today.
> HS, I have to say you are very good at picking Gold company. I benefit a lot from your advice on AAR and this one.
> Thank you.




Not advice ta2693, I never give advice. Just sharing my thoughts and research. I get a lot out of ASF and I like to return the favour.

Cheers
Hangseng


----------



## nizar (25 June 2007)

I bought this one at todays open after the blue sky break on volume on friday.
There were two options as to how she would move:
1. Low volume pullback to the breakout point eg. 49-50c.
2. Run like a champion.

Im very happy shes picked the latter


----------



## hangseng (26 June 2007)

nizar said:


> I bought this one at todays open after the blue sky break on volume on friday.
> There were two options as to how she would move:
> 1. Low volume pullback to the breakout point eg. 49-50c.
> 2. Run like a champion.
> ...




Went down early but a strong close again today. Strong signs in a down market. Good to see the body of that candle closing at the upper end of the previous day.

I wonder why the sudden interest, apart from the obvious positive fundamentals of MUN?


----------



## ta2693 (26 June 2007)

The way of MUN trading is very like from  professional buyer. 
Nothing to worry. My time horizon on this one is at least a week.


----------



## Go Nuke (27 June 2007)

I know that about 1 month ago Fat Prophets recommended MUN...

or so i was told by someone who subscribes.
I should have bought into it, but already hold a gold company and its not really my flavour at the moment

Im kinda wishing I had bought into it though.
I did post it on the "Potential Breakouts" thread.

Bought into CFE and ROY instead.

Goodluck to you guys


----------



## hangseng (29 June 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> I know that about 1 month ago Fat Prophets recommended MUN...
> 
> or so i was told by someone who subscribes.
> I should have bought into it, but already hold a gold company and its not really my flavour at the moment
> ...




Fat Prophets did recommend MUN recently and with good reason. Even if you choose not to buy place this on your watchlist. As per recent reports and the Fat Prophets report lots of good information is pending with MUN regarding both Peru and Brazil. They WILL be mining by early 2008 and they have clearly stated as much. This stock will be rerated very soon in my opinion, absolutely excellent fundamentals, projects and management.


----------



## wildmanchris (3 July 2007)

There was an update today for the Engenho Project which was listed on their news.  Not knowing much about the industry - is that good news, bad news or indifferent?


----------



## hangseng (8 July 2007)

wildmanchris said:


> There was an update today for the Engenho Project which was listed on their news.  Not knowing much about the industry - is that good news, bad news or indifferent?




Excellent actually and, true to form, as previously announced and planned by the board of Mundo. Very refreshing approach to keeping shareholders informed.

Mundo are commencing mine development very soon and will be producing early 2008 in Brazil. Very low cost production and large resource size. Grades are low to moderate however this is significantly offset by the very low cost to mine and process in Brazil, Peru will be even better.

In my opinion I believe Mundo will be one of the worlds largest gold mining companies with 2 years based on the Peru and Brazil developments and additional projects that will inevitably come. Management of Mundo are simply first class and very aggressive in their pursuit of progress and excellence.


----------



## Pommiegranite (8 July 2007)

Hi all ,

I've ummed and ahhed about buying MUN. The main reason I haven't yet is the POG.

In the Feasability study of Engenho, they forecast a total production cost of $376US/oz, based on what was believed to be a conservative POG at $640US/oz.

With the POG on a recent downward trend, wouldn't you consider this Engenho to be borderline should the POG to move further south.

I've not read the Fatprophets report. Is the POG mentioned at all?

Thanks


----------



## mick2006 (8 July 2007)

I'm with you PG I have been looking closely into MUN with the company certainly having a positive outlook, but I can't bring myself to buy into any gold focused companies as it seems very hard for gold miners to make substantial profits going forward.  Every other week you read of another potential gold miner pulling the pin on a project to focus on exploration.


----------



## hangseng (9 July 2007)

When you consider a company like Newmont Mining announced the complete elimination of its entire 1.85million ounce gold hedge position, to maximise gold price leverage. You would have believe a major decision point was that Newmont believes the gold price is heading higher.

Also consider this fact that not many are aware of. The chairman of Mundo George Jones, in his early days following his time in the ANZ Bank as a business investment banker (and prior to Portman days), one of the first in Australia to introduce gold hedging along with another very conservative ex banker in their own company. George Jones knows the gold market extremely well and does not speculate. He is, and always has been, in his own words "conservative". George Jones is on Mundo because it will be extremely successful, so am I.

Do your research on this highly successful financier and the people he surrounds himself with, then watch closely the Mundo developments and you will begin to understand why I am so bullish on Mundo. I add that Mundo are completely unhedged.

Also consider this excerpt from Market Watch in relation to the gold direction.

Bill Rummel, a coin collector and investor for decades, predicts that "all collectables are ready for ignition -- again." 

"It's asset redeployment," he said. "Most people are momentum investors and don't buy until prices are much higher -- too high -- and will sell in despair near the bottom." 

*"Don't attempt to jump aboard a runaway train," he warned. *

Fine line

Of course, don't forget the plethora of other investing options for the precious metal. 

There's the gold futures market, mining shares, ETFs that invest in gold itself and others that invest in mining companies, and custodial gold products. Some of these choices straddle the fine line between physical and paper ownership of the metal. 

First, it's important to remember that gold is money and should therefore go in an investment portfolio's cash component, said Turk. And cash is "liquidity and savings." 

*Mining stocks are an investment and clearly go in the stock component of a portfolio, he said. *

Then, the question to ask yourself before you decide in which form you should buy gold is "are you a speculator, investor or saver?" said O'Byrne. 
"Physical [gold] is bought for investment, saving and financial insurance,"
http://www.marketwatch.com/News/Sto...0738A-740E-457A-9B96-14E4D53AC7DD}&siteid=nbk

My disclosure
I am not a gambler, I am an investor. I now have a significant exposure to Mundo.


----------



## hangseng (9 July 2007)

The latest announcement confirming Mundo are aggressively pursuing additional resources to add to the existing Brazil project and Peru.

They just keep producing the goods and will continue to do so.


----------



## wildmanchris (16 July 2007)

Mundo requested a trading halt after the market closed today - hopefully they have some good news about their projects.

HS - do you have any idea what it is about?


----------



## hangseng (17 July 2007)

wildmanchris said:


> Mundo requested a trading halt after the market closed today - hopefully they have some good news about their projects.
> 
> HS - do you have any idea what it is about?




Not exactly sure but I believe this will be the confirmation of the Brazil project and government approvals as Mundo had previously reported in the project schedule. If it is then expect to see MUN sp move upward strongly.

It may also be about the Peru project which is already indicated as extremely high grade or possibly the expansion of the Brazil mine at Engenho.

Whatever it is it will only be good news coming out of Mundo, a very exciting company with strong fundamentals and management.


----------



## wildmanchris (18 July 2007)

Was that the announcement you were expecting HS - looks like your call was right but it opened down @ 0.57.


----------



## hangseng (19 July 2007)

wildmanchris said:


> Was that the announcement you were expecting HS - looks like your call was right but it opened down @ 0.57.




I am very pleased with the announcement.

*Key aspects:*

*Mundo resources remain unhedged* (main point)
Finance arrangement is excellent and is for project advancement and not merely to line directors pockets.
Financing allows an 'all in one package' to advance all projects and to develop Enengho to production early as planned
Relatively low market capitalisaton remains intact
Unlikely to see further finacing in the near future as Mundo cash flow will be very high
Shareholders offered to be involved in the equity financing on equal standing with "sophisticated investors" (I will be taking this up)

The sellers were as a result of small holders selling off very small parcels impatiently, their loss, whereas they were obviously hoping for a quick spike in the sp. I sincerely believe the sp is coming back up very quickly anyway this year, as the stock is tightly held and 'real' holders who know won't be selling anytime soon, me included.

All in all I am thrilled with Mundo' progress and the outcome ensures my investment decision will be rewarded handsomely. The speccie status of MUN is gone IMO.


----------



## hangseng (19 July 2007)

Seems the market (which is always right) and Fat Prophets agree with me.

SP going back up as predicted and Fat Prophets have placed a buy recommendation out this morning on MUN.

Fundamentally this is a no brainer really, now the technicals will catch up.


----------



## wildmanchris (19 July 2007)

COME ON MUNDO!!!!  WILDMAN NEEDS A NEW CAR!!!!!!!!!!

What was their recommendation price to buy up to?


----------



## hangseng (19 July 2007)

wildmanchris said:


> COME ON MUNDO!!!!  WILDMAN NEEDS A NEW CAR!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What was their recommendation price to buy up to?





New car seems it may be coming if Fat Prophets are right. They have indicated that MUN will go above the recent high of 66.5 in the near future. They are very bullish with MUN, as I am.

Also as I did, FP focussed on the unhedged position of MUN being maintained. Very clever financier chairing this company.


----------



## wildmanchris (19 July 2007)

Whats your thoughts on the Share Offer to existing holders HS - I mean it seems pretty straight forward, and if you can buy them @ $0.50 then it is a instant gain of 20%.

The reason I ask is that it seems to good to be true - given that the stock has some massive potential gains ahead of it and all.


----------



## ideaforlife (19 July 2007)

Hi Hangseng, would you please explain a bit more abt the importance of un-hedged position. I only have basic understanding about hedging which seems to protect from price volitility, be it up or down. Is there any other implications? cheers.


----------



## wildmanchris (19 July 2007)

What a rally at the end of the day!!!  Back up to the old high quicker than I thought it was going to be - there are only 4 sellers in the list left as well.  This one seems to be pretty tightly held!!!!


----------



## hangseng (19 July 2007)

ideaforlife said:


> Hi Hangseng, would you please explain a bit more abt the importance of un-hedged position. I only have basic understanding about hedging which seems to protect from price volitility, be it up or down. Is there any other implications? cheers.




It simply means that MUN can take advantage of the fluctuations in the spot price of gold and have not discounted there gold production for the sake of forward gold sales.

As the spot price of gold goes up so does MUN profit, and all of this is 100% owned by MUN.

Expect the sp to go much much higher now. As I have said many times the stock is very tightly held. Supply and demand, what the market is all about.

Congratulations to all who took the opportunty to get in early. There is still 4 sellers and 17,500 shares left for sale though 

I feel for the people who sold yesterday and today. A lack of understanding of the announcement or what who knows , but their loss is others gain. Pays to do research, fundamentals first (MUN has great fundamentals)then market trend (gold will go up and MUN is unhedged + low cost start up and production = big profit) and then technicals (entry level pricing was obvious, now breakout and demand).

Here comes your car wildmanchris


----------



## nizar (19 July 2007)

hangseng said:


> Expect the sp to go much much higher now. As I have said many times the stock is very tightly held. Supply and demand, what the market is all about.
> 
> Congratulations to all who took the opportunty to get in early. There is still 4 sellers and 17,500 shares left for sale though
> 
> I feel for the people who sold yesterday and today. A lack of understanding of the announcement or what who knows , but their loss is others gain. Pays to do research, fundamentals first (MUN has great fundamentals)then market trend (gold will go up and MUN is unhedged + low cost start up and production = big profit) and then technicals (entry level pricing was obvious, now breakout and demand).




Im not sure what you mean by early, but i bought in about a month ago at 52.5c after the blue sky break.

I didnt do fundamentals or research. I just saw the share price breakout.

Stop was never closed to being hit so there was no reason to sell.

May be the time to pick up a few more either on market or through the SPP or both.

Dont feel sorry 4 those people that sold, they had their reasons, maybe bought another winner, or needed the cash.


----------



## wildmanchris (26 July 2007)

Seemed like there was some keen buying late this afternoon to rally back from a drop earlier in the day - good to see some good parcels trading hands at a good price.


----------



## EZZA (31 July 2007)

hey guys,

went into mun at 58 cents, and piked on this one do to low volume.  
looks like i should of stayed in, didn't look like it was going to break support at anytime while i was holding on to it though.

has anyone got any views on holding stocks if volumes a relatively low.  i usually don't practice this. 

if i did this in this circumstance would have been worth it.

over and out'
cheers


----------



## wildmanchris (1 August 2007)

From what i've read and the research that i've done it looks like a pretty solid company that will go into production early next year.  They seem to think that the two smaller fields that they have invested in will have good yields as well.

I have a small holding in them, and took it primarily because the management are experienced and seem to have their eye locked firmly on the goal.

Fat phrophets went over to their operation and liked it as well - stating that they are well on track.

Im in no hurry for the share price to go anywhere as I think the company is doing the right things to set themselves up long term.

http://www.mundominerals.com/supp_files/stock/Fat_Prophets_July_2007_review.pdf


----------



## gilbertw (16 August 2007)

This stock will rise strongly when confidence returns to the market. I can believe it went as low as 36 cents (closed at 45cents) today. I invested 10k in another stock yesterday, if I had held off till today I would have increased my stake in MUN. 

Crazy market, this company is real quality, excellent management who have a good timeframe for early production which wil help grow the company to the next stage and they have good communication with the market, unlike some stocks I have seen.

The people who sold out today will be kicking themselves very soon. Watch this rebound, the buyers will return and this tightly held stock will shine.


----------



## F-P (16 August 2007)

I completely agree Gilbert.

I got in at 30c (and again at 45c), and have been delighted with their performance.  Up until yesterday, it had weathered the market-wide fall reasonably well. However, some of the selling in recent days seems completely indiscriminate.

When I start buying again, this will be one of the first on my list.


----------



## ideaforlife (17 August 2007)

How does everyone think of their share placement. What would happen if the share placement is temperily (sorry for the spelling) falls unsuccessful (apparently they were trying to take advantage of the good SP, but the unexpected conrrection happened and made the market price lower than the placement price, inadvently people would be able to buy from the stock market rather than through the placement), then the following exploration would be in trouble and hence the development will not proceed as well as expected.

What do you think?


----------



## gilbertw (17 August 2007)

correct me if I am wrong but the share placement is due on or around Monday.. i Would think this will rise above 50 cents on Monday.... it's still very cheap at those levels


----------



## F-P (17 August 2007)

The placement closes on Wednesday.

MUN's SP has only been below 50c for a short period.  I suspect that a fair number of applications were received before the price went below that level.

As a side note, if I recall correctly, VRE's retail SPP was fully subscribed despite it's SP spending a relatively large period of time under the offer level.

I agree with Gilbert - it could rise above 50c very soon.


----------



## gilbertw (20 August 2007)

F-P said:


> The placement closes on Wednesday.
> 
> MUN's SP has only been below 50c for a short period.  I suspect that a fair number of applications were received before the price went below that level.
> 
> ...




Thanks F-P. Looks like confidence is returning to the market, MUN is up 4% today, hopefully it wil rise as the week goes on. Fundamentally, I'm with this stock until it matures in 2 years and this temporarily cheap share price may not last too long. Its a good entry point, wish I had more funds to invest..


----------



## gilbertw (5 September 2007)

Interesting to see a new substantial holder. The institutions have good faith in this stock.

Good support at 50c level, but I am disappointed MUN hasn't moved upward with more more gusto than this....

Good times come to those who wait.... I'm happy to wait


----------



## wildmanchris (13 September 2007)

Massive buy order in at $0.60 - bigger than most days volume on this one.

Could be some interest coming back into this stock after a couple of months of mediocrity?


----------



## ADoyle (13 September 2007)

wildmanchris said:


> Massive buy order in at $0.60 - bigger than most days volume on this one.
> 
> Could be some interest coming back into this stock after a couple of months of mediocrity?




It was only a matter of time here, George Jones factor, tightly held stock, near term producer, gold price and then a positive announcement.
IMHO a good medium term stock at the very least.


----------



## gilbertw (28 September 2007)

I have a large holding in this stock. No-one seems to be noticing this little baby is at all time highs...

It's going for $2 but when that will be, we don't know.

Buy now and hold for the next 2 years, that is my view. This is my most favoured stock. Thanks to Imajica for bringing this to my attention a few months back


----------



## gilbertw (16 October 2007)

Is anyone following this stock? Hit 86c today up 8% in a down market. Their latest update is worth a read, comments, thoughts anyone?


----------



## arminius (16 October 2007)

gday gil,
 ive been in for a while. bright future. cant think of a reason why one wouldnt get on board, but i am no expert.
i believe gold has a looooong way to go


----------



## michael_selway (16 October 2007)

arminius said:


> gday gil,
> ive been in for a while. bright future. cant think of a reason why one wouldnt get on board, but i am no expert.
> i believe gold has a looooong way to go




Does anyoen know the expected mine life of MUN

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS -3.1 0.3 6.8 -- 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 -- *

thx

MS


----------



## insidetrader (16 October 2007)

the George Jones factor has had this one on my watchlist for a while...

might be time to get in i reckon...


----------



## wipz (17 October 2007)

hangseng said:


> New car seems it may be coming if Fat Prophets are right. They have indicated that MUN will go above the recent high of 66.5 in the near future. They are very bullish with MUN, as I am.




Still bullish at 85.5c?

I too like the fact that George Jones is non-executive chairman.

How does MUN compare to say AVO?


----------



## wildmanchris (6 November 2007)

Good old Mundo seems to have gone to sleep of recent times - very little volume and a drop from the mid 90's it was floating around.  

From their reports the project at Engenho looks like its coming along nicely, with things getting well set up for some mining early 2008.  Was a nice little gain if you took the 50 cent options a few months ago in capital raising.

Anyone still holding this?  I know FP are still pretty bullish on this stock, but thought the sp would have had a bit more action moving towards mining next year.


----------



## gilbertw (7 November 2007)

Yep, still holding... wish I had more. This is one of those safe sit back at enjoy the ride stocks. The general trend is up that is the main thing. Patience is the key... give it 18 - 24 months in my view and the shareprice will look very different. Production is scheduled in march 08.

Who can fault it? :dance:


----------



## JTLP (9 January 2008)

With gold prices increasing and MUN looking to produce gold from March '08, can anybody provide any charts or analysis for this stock?

I'm looking to get in after FP gave it a Strong Buy recommendation (this was a while ago) and was wondering if anybody could provide me with an updated recommendation 

Thx


----------



## wildmanchris (10 January 2008)

Hi JTLP - not a very discussed stock on this forum.  Pretty tightly held.

The FP recommendation was when Mundo was a bit cheaper, and has had a massive run in the last year.  A great run if you had got in at 20 cents, however I dont believe thats where the value ends.

They are on track to produce in March, I had emailled John Langford on the weekend and he promptly got back to me confirming all is on track, and the progress with the other projects is very pleasing as well.

From what i've research, the production at their first project wont be earth shattering but will be a great milestone for Mundo to enable them to start generating some cash flow to fund exploration at the 3 sites they currently have rights to (they have identified another target close to Engenho which is where the production will start).  These future prospects are where the real value of Mundo lies, and although im no expert on gold the results so far have been pretty encouraging.

Their management team (althought I dont know them personally) are said to  be first class, and have good local employees in South America that are professional and experienced - I haven't come across anything published that has anything but good things to say about them.

The team there are all 100% committed to providing growth for shareholders (quote John), and although I cant tell you if the current price is a good entry I believe that the company will do great things in the future.

Someone please correct me if anything is incorrect in this.


----------



## gilbertw (25 January 2008)

Well I have topped up today at 68cents, it finished at 70 cents. I think MUN is about to do another run and don't forget the first gold bar is poured in March. I was thinking of topping up on another stock but with the market volitility and record gold price (I predict $1000 by June 2008)and production in march I thought 68 cents seems cheap. Rally to 80 in 4 weeks, next week I think the US Fed will behave and cut rates to give stability, if it doesn't, things could go down hill but I think they have learnt their lesson, they have no choice me thinks!


----------



## F-P (26 January 2008)

I bought more at 66c during the recent slump (I initially got in at 30c and again 45c).

I'm hoping that MUN will be my 'gold' star this year (last year it was AND).  First production is due shortly, the company seems well managed and its stock is tightly held.  Add to this the strong fundamentals for gold and I hope this continues to be a winner!


----------



## Purd2 (21 February 2008)

Excellent update today from MUN. Goodluck all longs!


Recent exploration has continued to focus on this zone to develop a better understanding of the region, the distribution of the
gold mineralisation and the geometry of the structures.

Recent analysis has confirmed a strong correlation between soil sampling and RAB drilling, which demonstrates the importance of this exploration technique as a pathfinder for gold mineralisation in the region. The most recent assay result received from diamond drilling the central zone has yielded further encouraging results of 0.6m at 16.7 g/t Au between 3.00 metres and 3.60 metres and 1 metre grading 6.8 g/t Au from 16.70 metres to 17.70 metres from TCD 07-16 located in the central anomaly.

As part of our original joint venture agreement, we were required to reduce our tenement area after completing the initial earn-in from 180,000 hectares to 60,000 hectares. We have now selected this initial joint venture area, which includes the tenements covering the Conceição discovery. Significantly, we have also recently entered into a second joint venture with Gamaleira Ltda on the remaining 120,000 hectares of tenements not included in the initial joint venture.

This second joint venture has been concluded on similar terms, giving us the right to earn an initial 51% interest for US$2 million and then increasing our equity to 80% by taking any resource discovered through to bank feasibility stage. This will enable us to retain exposure to the broader Tocantins tenement portfolio, which we believe is extremely prospective for additional discoveries. In addition, we have negotiated the right to explore for base metals on any of the tenements included within both joint ventures.

Our exploration team at Tocantins, which has recently been expanded with the establishment of the second joint venture, has the significant advantage of having access to a newly established assay laboratory at the Engenho Project. The establishment of this facility gives us a significant strategic advantage in terms of turnaround of assay results – which is currently one of the most significant challenges facing exploration companies.

SUMMARY
In the context of our broader corporate plan, Mundo Minerals has a medium term strategy of developing a sustainable annual production base of around 250,000 ounces of gold. We expect to generate 50-60,000 ounces per annum from Engenho (which will be driven largely from the existing mine and anticipated exploration potential from the tenements); 50-70,000 ounces per annum from Torrecillas, subject to completion of a positive Feasibility Study, and and we hope to deliver about 110,000 ounces per annum from Tocantins in Brazil, which is a major greenstone belt.

We need to undertake a strong exploration program and achieve further success, but the early results from all of our assets suggest that we can achieve these targets. I am pleased to report that we have so far either met or exceeded all of our goals and I firmly believe that this approach will continue to yield positive results for shareholders, and that the targets we have set have very solid foundations based on the exploration results we are seeing.

The Board has approved an exploration budget for calendar 2008 of approximately A$7.8 million. This includes 10,200 metres of diamond drilling and 8,150 metres of RAB drilling to be undertaken in Brazil and 3,750 metres of diamond drilling to be undertaken in Peru. The focus on drilling in Peru is less than Brazil due to the fact that most of the exploration focus on Peru during 2008 will be undertaken via development of exploration declines.

With gold production commencing next month, no debt and no hedging, we are in a very strong position to fund this aggressive exploration and development. At the end of the December 2007 Quarter, we had cash reserves of just over A$19 million; we anticipate that our cash position will be approximately A$8.0 million following plant commissioning at Engenho in April. With the mine budgeted to generate EBITDA of A$12.8 million for 2008, we are exceptionally well placed to achieve our growth objectives.

I am confident that the future for Mundo Minerals is extremely bright, and I look forward to keeping you informed of our
progress, which can also be monitored by visiting our web site at www.mundominerals.com.
John Langford
Chief Executive Officer
Diamond Drilling, Tocantins


----------



## noirua (26 February 2008)

"Shareholder Update - February 2007 - with CEO, Mr John Langford on boardroom radio": http://www.brr.com.au/event/41402


----------



## TheIceMan (27 February 2008)

I just bought into this today at the open and was presently surprised at how it progressed. Is this anything that would have sparked the increase ? Or is it just a matter of getting close to the March pour and everyone thinks it's time to get on board. Looks like exciting times ahead.


----------



## Tukker (12 April 2008)

77 cents today, profit takers probably.  Where did HS's highly enthusiastic posts go? Has this stock maybe topped out for the better part of the year? Maybe wait till 2009 gets closer? 

On another point, this stock has rebounded off my lower bollinger band ~80% of the time; it just crossed below Friday, might be a reversal in the making. Any expected news to come out soon? 



*Edited to state T/A


----------



## AussiePaul72 (12 April 2008)

Tukker said:


> 77 cents today, profit takers probably.  Where did HS's highly enthusiastic posts go? Has this stock maybe topped out for the better part of the year? Maybe wait till 2009 gets closer?
> 
> On another point, this stock has rebounded off my lower bollinger band ~80% of the time; it just crossed below Friday, might be a reversal in the making. Any expected news to come out soon?
> 
> ...




Tukker, there sure is some news expected this month!! 
Mundo commencing their gold production phase by end of month as stated in the update last week. This was due to occur in March but due to wet weather will now occur by end of this month. Exciting times ahead IMO for MUN with production starting aswell as a number of very promising exploration projects on the go. Not sure why the SP dipped on Friday .... i almost bought more


----------



## Tukker (12 April 2008)

AussiePaul72 said:


> Tukker, there sure is some news expected this month!!
> Mundo commencing their gold production phase by end of month as stated in the update last week. This was due to occur in March but due to wet weather will now occur by end of this month. Exciting times ahead IMO for MUN with production starting aswell as a number of very promising exploration projects on the go. Not sure why the SP dipped on Friday .... i almost bought more




Thanks AussiePaul72 for the response  Production by May would have been calculated into the sp already one would think.  Gold looking to take a bit of a dip in the coming months and might have an effect.  I think the sp will recover sharply on Mon (T/A), ill wait and see. 

Dosen't rain much in Peru, good news for that


----------



## hangseng (2 June 2008)

Tukker said:


> Thanks AussiePaul72 for the response  Production by May would have been calculated into the sp already one would think.  Gold looking to take a bit of a dip in the coming months and might have an effect.  I think the sp will recover sharply on Mon (T/A), ill wait and see.
> 
> Dosen't rain much in Peru, good news for that




Strong interest in MUN over the last 2 hours, seems to have a lot of support at present. Watched off screen buying taking everything in two bites from .65 through to .68 a short time ago. Now a bit of a tug of war going on 

News on the first gold is imminent. A classic first class gold play with top management and I can see why Fat Prophets recommend them so highly.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (2 June 2008)

hangseng said:


> Strong interest in MUN over the last 2 hours, seems to have a lot of support at present. Watched off screen buying taking everything in two bites from .65 through to .68 a short time ago. Now a bit of a tug of war going on
> 
> News on the first gold is imminent. A classic first class gold play with top management and I can see why Fat Prophets recommend them so highly.




Really surprising to see MUN drop down into the lower 60's today briefly. Must be short term traders selling as there appears to be no other reason for the dip in SP. I think watchers swooped in today realising the very good value that MUN is at present. We should be seeing an announcement out soon regarding their first pour of gold signifying MUN's move from explorer to producer. However, MUN have a number of other very promising projects that are at various stages of exploration. IMO this company is very well managed and has a lot of future potential


----------



## hangseng (2 June 2008)

AussiePaul72 said:


> Really surprising to see MUN drop down into the lower 60's today briefly. Must be short term traders selling as there appears to be no other reason for the dip in SP. I think watchers swooped in today realising the very good value that MUN is at present. We should be seeing an announcement out soon regarding their first pour of gold signifying MUN's move from explorer to producer. However, MUN have a number of other very promising projects that are at various stages of exploration. IMO this company is very well managed and has a lot of future potential




You have that right AussiePaul, I was one of the swoopers  and couldn't believe my luck. No sooner I was in the big buyer came in and bought at market up to .68 in a couple of quick buys, no better sign of things to come.


----------



## beach (3 June 2008)

MUN will be one to watch from here on end, from what ive researched you couldnt find a better junior than MUN, experienced management, and GEOs which is vital in the Jnr gold sector, production to underpin exploration, greenfields, has the lot, long term gold bull market in tact. seems as though money has gone out of this sector in the lest few month and gone into more speculative stocks since the subprime credit thingy has subsided, but it will rear its ugly head again and gold and quality gold stocks will do well, mun is a low risked high reward investment a gem in the jnr sector, very hard to find a stock like MUN. iam in and a big fan just have to have a little patients, gold pour in the next few days i reckon, 8 mil in the bank and another 10 mill plus from engenho this year. beach


----------



## Go Nuke (11 June 2008)

Gee guys whats happening to your Mundo Minerals??

The share price looks to be going the same way as SBM!

Is it the weakness in the POG? (Even if it is at its highest levels in years)


----------



## beach (12 June 2008)

dunno nuke its pretty disappointing, fell down to 55c which i reckon was a real bargain, expecting it to move up from here no end. gold pour should be very soon,


----------



## AussiePaul72 (12 June 2008)

beach said:


> dunno nuke its pretty disappointing, fell down to 55c which i reckon was a real bargain, expecting it to move up from here no end. gold pour should be very soon,




Hey Beach, hopefully we have seen the bottom at 55c. 
Did anyone else notice a turn around in MUN today? On a very poor day on the overall market buyers started accumulating and SP bounced up to 64.5c before settling at 62c at close. Buyers now outnumber sellers and with almost 200,000 sitting on the buy side at 60c it would need to take heavy selling to see sub 60's again. Personally i think MUN is still a great buy at these levels in the 60's with production of their first gold bar very soon.
I am a holder (currently at a loss) but have not contemplated selling at all. MUN can't stay at these levels for too long IMO. Please DYOR as this is just the way i see MUN at present!! Here's to better times ahead


----------



## AnDy62 (13 June 2008)

Hi guys, could you fling us some numbers- JORC? Annual production? Costs? Gold really should start to get going once oil slows economies, lower interest rates and more money printing out. Cheers....... Andy


----------



## tnargak (13 June 2008)

Guys with the first gold pour expected very soon, what kind of effects does that usually have on the SP?

P.S - New to stock trading

Current holder at 0.62c


----------



## Go Nuke (13 June 2008)

AnDy62 said:


> Hi guys, could you fling us some numbers- JORC? Annual production? Costs? Gold really should start to get going once oil slows economies, lower interest rates and more money printing out. Cheers....... Andy




Actually Andy the interest rate cuts may only be here in Aus.

The U.S.A is talking of increasing their interest rates now, and I think China has been doing the same to reign in inflation.

Even we are not entirely safe from a rate hike.

Though i'm suprised to see the POG gold falling considering the continued instability in global markets

Gold and oil usually go hand in hand don't they?


----------



## F-P (13 June 2008)

AussiePaul72 said:


> Hey Beach, hopefully we have seen the bottom at 55c.
> Did anyone else notice a turn around in MUN today? On a very poor day on the overall market buyers started accumulating and SP bounced up to 64.5c before settling at 62c at close. Buyers now outnumber sellers and with almost 200,000 sitting on the buy side at 60c ...




Most likely attributable to Fat Prophets putting out a "buy" recommendation on it the previous night.


----------



## hangseng (13 June 2008)

AnDy62 said:


> Hi guys, could you fling us some numbers- JORC? Annual production? Costs? Gold really should start to get going once oil slows economies, lower interest rates and more money printing out. Cheers....... Andy




You will find all you want right here http://www.mundominerals.com/mundominerals_projects.aspx#Engenho

As for the first gold pour it is happening right now. Fat Prophets stated as much in the report yesterday and to quote them results are "imminent".

With gold forecast now by Macquarie, Fat Prophets and more recently Dawes of Martin Place Securities to go well over the USD$1000 mark and Dawes stating $1500 (he is remarkably accurate in his resource stock calls). Mundo is set to become a major gold producing company with the leases they hold.

With Barry Eldridge at the helm now that Jones has left, Mundo has been passed on to very capable hands indeed.


----------



## gilbertw (18 June 2008)

Announcement out today - first gold pour. No spcific details re weight of ingot but atleast it has happened.

I also expect great things from this stock. I don't see any justification for the rapid drop in shareprice over the last few months.

This is still my favourite and yes a long term hold for me. A good buying opportunity in my view.


----------



## Go Nuke (1 July 2008)

Wow slipping below 60c today.

MUN seems to be really out of favour Doesn't it
Even after announcing their first pour.


----------



## hangseng (1 July 2008)

gilbertw said:


> Announcement out today - first gold pour. No spcific details re weight of ingot but atleast it has happened.
> 
> I also expect great things from this stock. I don't see any justification for the rapid drop in shareprice over the last few months.
> 
> This is still my favourite and yes a long term hold for me. A good buying opportunity in my view.




Read below and re-assess what MUN will be doing this year now. MUN is looking very good for the future, it will be an excellent market hedge stock IMO.

Current gold price - ~US$928 (forecast to go over $1000 and as above some say to $1500)
Current A$:US$ exchange rate of 95 cents

"The Engenho Gold Mine is now assessed as being fully operational, completing Mundo’s transition to full production and cash flow."
Source: www.mundominerals.com.au

"Based on a gold price of US$750/ounce (well below the spot price) and an A$:US$ exchange rate of 88 cents, the Engenho Project is forecast to generate earnings before interest, tax, depreciation and amortisation (EBITDA) of A$12.8 million for 2008 and A$17 million per annum thereafter."
http://www.mineweb.com/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page674?oid=45694&sn=Detail


----------



## Goldmann (2 July 2008)

Go Nuke said:


> Wow slipping below 60c today.
> 
> MUN seems to be really out of favour Doesn't it
> Even after announcing their first pour.




very similar to my old friend DIO which has been hammered in the last few months... also just had first gold pour.


----------



## Tex308 (12 July 2008)

Hi all,
I'm new to this and have been watching these shares over the past few weeks.
Everything looks good but the price keeps going down.
Should I buy now or wait for it to level out or start to climb again?
I am a noob at this so any replies in plain english will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## serp (12 July 2008)

Yeah something is not right with this stock, I think a lot of people hold it on this forum so it gets talked up a bit!

Seems like there will be more smashing of resource stocks next week as well :/ Not a good time for investing.

But in 6 months, who knows?


----------



## Tex308 (12 July 2008)

Sweet, I might just keep an eye on it over the next few weeks/months.
I'm looking for a long term investment, in the hope these guys take off!

Cheers.


----------



## Go Nuke (14 July 2008)

Good support at around 48c, so a buy order here might not be a bad thing.

They are defintely in the right game (gold) and now producing.

But it would probably be best to wait till there's a clear sign this is going up instead of down.
You wont catch the bottom.

Even perhaps waiting till the sp gets above the 200 day MA? As it will act as resistance.
Would anyone else agree with that?

_(I don't hold MUN )_


----------



## Go Nuke (21 July 2008)

Wow, I really feel sorry for you guys who had so much hope in MUN.

Its really taking a beating!

Even though the price of gold is quite high...its not reflected on gold stocks.

Perhaps people are more optimistic about the future and aren't looking to gold for safety?


----------



## matt1987 (4 August 2008)

all positive news coming from the few quarterly results and sampling announcements made in the last few days ..... but the price is still languishing around 40c.

eps (last time i researched) were 7c for ye 30 june 2009 - this means pe ratio of 6, very low for a profitable gold miner with good exploration prospects and a defined plan for expanding production in the next few years.

i just dont get it .....


----------



## Tex308 (16 September 2008)

WTF is going on with this stock ???????????
Can anyone explain why this price keeps dropping when all looks good?
I am at a complete loss!


----------



## Go Nuke (17 September 2008)

People jumped onto gold when gold was going up....now the opposite is happening.

Thats what i think anyway.

Just look at LGL for example.

Though it has fallen further than the bigger players. Fallen more than AVO even.


----------



## esolano (1 October 2009)

$0.35 relative to their DCF valuation of $0.52
good value. right time to jump on? what do you guys think?


----------



## esolano (6 October 2009)

How would I go about finding Gold miners of similar size to Mundo Minerals? I have noticed a sudden increase in buyers.


----------



## Piggy Bank (11 November 2009)

Can anyone give me a summary of what Fat Prophets published lately that has caused a massive sell off and price drop in Mundo Minerals?  It has taken a pounding!


----------



## Piggy Bank (25 November 2009)

Mundo is back!  No short term funding constraints to expand excellent assets due to convertible note facility announced that is highly favorable to Mundo.  No discounted equity raising needed.  Fat Prophets is wrong again...won't be the first or their last time.


----------



## Lachlan6 (22 December 2009)

I have been watching MUN for a little while. It is looking very good in terms of symmetry and form. Will enter if it can break $0.25. Looking for a move above $0.50.


----------



## Miner (24 December 2010)

Lachlan6 said:


> I have been watching MUN for a little while. It is looking very good in terms of symmetry and form. Will enter if it can break $0.25. Looking for a move above $0.50.




Hi Lachlan6

How are you?
I noticed your chart and comment made in Nov abou at MUN.
What is your latest analysis on MUN and what could have wrong on the charting since then and now at $.155 price ?

Regards

Disclaimer : Do not know how to interpret charts DNH


----------

